# 131.9 db



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

....and?


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

just trying to be recognized


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

131.9 db and no one has ever beaten that? :0


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

not yet still trying to catchup with the big boys :thumbsup:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango_@Oct 11 2007, 07:05 PM~8979669
> *not yet still trying to catchup with the big boys :thumbsup:
> *


You haven't caught up to the little boys yet... :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

I can beat that with my 6.5midbasses


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

lol


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango_@Oct 11 2007, 07:06 PM~8980149
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY!
> *


get a certified LEGAL score on the termlab and scan the results.... Ill lay the smackdown on you afterwards


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

you need a better box if thats all your hitting, i think my f150 is louder and its not even setup to do numbers


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marquezs13_@Oct 12 2007, 01:49 AM~8983648
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

just curious you got 132db in a durango? what kind of setup i got 137 in a 84 coupe deville pillow top seats all metal rear deck on the dash with the vehicle NOT running. and thats still nothing to brag about.

im honestly not hating im just sayin in a suv/van people are killing thats score.

killing it and dropping it off at the morgue, then coming to the funeral to pays its respects and then getting drunk at the wake afterward and hitting on its mom kinda killing it.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Oct 12 2007, 06:16 AM~8984038
> *just curious you got 132db in a durango? what kind of setup i got 137 in a 84 coupe deville pillow top seats all metal rear deck on the dash with the vehicle NOT running. and thats still nothing to brag about.
> 
> im honestly not hating im just sayin in a suv/van people are killing thats score.
> ...



Lol, fighthing words! 

It isn't too hard to hit a descen dB with an SUV......when I had my Jimmy and wanted a very clean/clear sound I hit 146.9 with 2 Boston Pro 12's, 2 PPI pc2100, and when I did the mic I didn't bother connecting my two PPI 4 channel amps that were running my 2 sets of Boston Pro components and the 4 x 6 Boston Pro plates I had in there. With all that area in the back of the SUV is pretty simple to get a descent dB!


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 12 2007, 08:29 AM~8984074
> *Lol, fighthing words!
> 
> It isn't too hard to hit a descen dB with an SUV......when I had my Jimmy and wanted a very clean/clear sound I hit 146.9 with 2 Boston Pro 12's, 2 PPI pc2100, and when I did the mic I didn't bother connecting my two PPI 4 channel amps that were running my 2 sets of Boston Pro components and the 4 x 6 Boston Pro plates I had in there. With all that area in the back of the SUV is pretty simple to get a descent dB!
> *


 very true
:werd:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 12 2007, 07:29 AM~8984074
> *Lol, fighthing words!
> 
> It isn't too hard to hit a descen dB with an SUV......when I had my Jimmy and wanted a very clean/clear sound I hit 146.9 with 2 Boston Pro 12's, 2 PPI pc2100, and when I did the mic I didn't bother connecting my two PPI 4 channel amps that were running my 2 sets of Boston Pro components and the 4 x 6 Boston Pro plates I had in there. With all that area in the back of the SUV is pretty simple to get a descent dB!
> *


um, wouldn't not connecting those help your score? less drain on the battery, more voltage available......


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

I THINK IT WAS A BUNK METER IM RUNNING 6 12S AND 4 AMPS MY BUDDY EVEN SAID THE NUMBERS WERE TO LOW BUT IM NEW TO THE DB GAME WAITING TO FIND A BETTER METER


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango_@Oct 12 2007, 01:39 PM~8987107
> *I THINK  IT WAS A BUNK METER IM RUNNING 6 12S AND 4 AMPS MY BUDDY EVEN SAID THE NUMBERS WERE TO LOW  BUT IM NEW TO THE DB GAME  WAITING TO FIND A BETTER METER
> *


OH PLEASE STOP WHILE YOUR AHEAD.


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

once i get a print out i will go from that then i will post it . untell then let me know when your next comp. is our let me see your guys print out :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango_@Oct 12 2007, 06:03 PM~8988159
> *once i get a print out i will go from that then i will post it . untell then let me know when your next comp. is our let me see your guys print out  :roflmao:
> *


*scratches ass*

go away n00b


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 12 2007, 05:36 PM~8988319
> **scratches ass*
> 
> go away n00b
> *


DONT YOU HAVE ANYONE ELSE TO TALK TO :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 12 2007, 11:46 AM~8986167
> *um, wouldn't not connecting those help your score? less drain on the battery, more voltage available......
> *


thats what I was getting at....I didn't bother disconnecting those amps, and I still hit 146.9


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

ownage


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 12 2007, 09:37 PM~8989631
> *thats what I was getting at....I didn't bother disconnecting those amps, and I still hit 146.9
> *


I figured you forgot to type in NOT....lol


exactly though, 131 is nothing special, i think the single re re12 in my wagon is doing that right now, i haven't had a chance to finish the new box yet


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Oct 12 2007, 09:36 PM~8989957
> *ownage
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Sexykuta (May 11, 2005)

i hit mid 140s with my one 15, had it feeding 2200wrms,

its a Diamond Audio TDX 15 in a custom ported box

BOX does matter ALOt. most poeple dont realize how vaild that statement is.


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

man if its your car be proud and fuck those other pussy that can olny talk shit through a computer. thats hoe shit to down talk instead if advice


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Oct 25 2007, 12:03 AM~9078213
> *man if its your car be proud and fuck those other pussy that can olny talk shit through a computer. thats hoe shit to down talk instead if advice
> *


shut the fuck up captain save a ho


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

don't be such a whiny bitch, and fuck the groove hoe


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

i am going to bed see you bitches tommorow and i you want to continue this shit i am not the one you want


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Oct 25 2007, 12:42 AM~9078432
> *i am going to bed see you bitches tommorow and i you want to continue this shit i am not the one you want
> *


lmao... okay, i know for a fact your around 15 years old. and if your not, then damn, that sucks, atleast you had an excuse


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 25 2007, 06:38 AM~9079820
> *lmao... okay, i know for a fact your around 15 years old. and if your not, then damn, that sucks, atleast you had an excuse
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

FUCK THAT SHIT, THATS A HOE TO DOWN TALK INSTEAD OF OFFERING ADVICE


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Oct 25 2007, 09:01 AM~9080513
> *FUCK THAT SHIT, THATS A HOE TO DOWN TALK INSTEAD OF OFFERING ADVICE
> *


English please!


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

English ah ok, he started this topic because he felt happy with his stuff and now everyone is hating. remember "No room for Haters!" :nicoderm: 

but i'm done you all can talk to yourselves now!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Oct 25 2007, 12:40 AM~9078421
> *don't be such a whiny bitch, and fuck the groove hoe
> *


watch out now we got a tulsa gangsta in the house :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DO YOUR THING DOGG, WE ALL START SOME WHERE IN LIFE.


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 25 2007, 09:40 PM~9085782
> *DO YOUR THING DOGG, WE ALL START SOME WHERE IN LIFE.
> *


thanks homie but next year i'll have something for there ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 25 2007, 10:40 PM~9085782
> *DO YOUR THING DOGG, WE ALL START SOME WHERE IN LIFE.
> *


doesnt mean we should brag about it though... especially when where you start is where EVERYBODY with decent equipment starts


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango_@Oct 29 2007, 06:08 PM~9108669
> *thanks homie but next year i'll have something for there ass :thumbsup:
> *


a 141 :uh:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 29 2007, 08:20 PM~9109710
> *a 141 :uh:
> *


i wonder what the people in his area are riding around with in their trunks for a 131 to give him the idea he's runnin shit. baby monkeys holding a hammer hitting on plastic jugs? 

but anyhow, durango, if and when you decide to upgrade/redo your setup, start a thread so we can help you out. i think you've been bashed enough


----------



## Doffo (Apr 11, 2007)

131db on the Termlab or on an audio control mic?

Termlab is the standard used in db drag racing. In my brother's mustang convertible, he did a 134.6db with a single pioneer tsw3004spl sub using a hifonics doing about 1200RMS watts.

Keep going though man, you have to start somewhere. If you want or anyone else here want a place where the big boys of car audio hang out, goto

http://www.realmofexcursion.com

Some of the well known loudest people go there. :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Doffo_@Oct 30 2007, 02:51 PM~9115082
> *131db on the Termlab or on an audio control mic?
> 
> Termlab is the standard used in db drag racing.  In my brother's mustang convertible, he did a 134.6db with a single pioneer tsw3004spl sub using a hifonics doing about 1200RMS watts.
> ...


actually the bigboys and loudest are on www.termpro.com
the fanboys and gnubs love ROE


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Doffo_@Oct 30 2007, 01:51 PM~9115082
> *131db on the Termlab or on an audio control mic?
> 
> Termlab is the standard used in db drag racing.  In my brother's mustang convertible, he did a 134.6db with a single pioneer tsw3004spl sub using a hifonics doing about 1200RMS watts.
> ...


it was on a audio controled mic im going to swich my amps out and wall it up with a port.


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 30 2007, 07:48 AM~9112718
> *i wonder what the people in his area are riding around with in their trunks for a 131 to give him the idea he's runnin shit. baby monkeys holding a hammer hitting on plastic jugs?
> 
> but anyhow, durango, if and when you decide to upgrade/redo your setup, start a thread so we can help you out. i think you've been bashed enough
> *


I dont trip on fool talking shit thats just those haters for you .
but if you have any info. that wood be cool


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 29 2007, 07:20 PM~9109710
> *a 141 :uh:
> *


I STILL AINT SEEN YOUR SHIT OUR SEEN ANY NUMBERS FROM YOUR CAR AND NOT YOUR FRIENDS CAR!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

1st 3 I found..... :uh: :uh:


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 30 2007, 06:30 PM~9117156
> *1st 3 I found..... :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ALL YOUR FUSING ABOUT SO WHAT IS THESE HITTING. hno:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango_@Oct 30 2007, 07:36 PM~9117233
> *THATS ALL YOUR FUSING ABOUT SO WHAT IS THESE HITTING. hno:
> *


those are daily systems tuned low and both burp over 150 sealed up on the dash....


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Pit, is the second pic with the DD's a tahoe?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

yes

2 9515s and 4 1501ds
they are coming out soon.... 4 9518s and 2 z2's in the works


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

This probably won't happen until next summer, but I think I'm going to sell my grand marquis and get a black tahoe to open up my stereo options. I need some ideas.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 30 2007, 07:58 PM~9117398
> *This probably won't happen until next summer, but I think I'm going to sell my grand marquis and get a black tahoe to open up my stereo options. I need some ideas.
> *


when u do hit me up I have tons of box designs that get loud for daily and on a mic


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

do work pit


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 30 2007, 10:09 PM~9117994
> *when u do hit me up I have tons of box designs that get loud for daily and on a mic
> *


will do man


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango_@Oct 30 2007, 07:23 PM~9117092
> *I STILL AINT SEEN YOUR SHIT OUR SEEN ANY NUMBERS FROM YOUR CAR AND NOT YOUR FRIENDS CAR!
> *


sorry bro but pit would shut you down with a single 8" driver and maybe 500wRMS...

if your using p1's, i'd say get rid of those, if your using sony amps, i'd say get rid of those too..

you'll be suprised but alot of ppl have hit your score with a single 8" or 10" driver. it's in the equipment, design, and install... not so much in quantity


----------



## Doffo (Apr 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 30 2007, 04:38 PM~9116759
> *actually the bigboys and loudest are on www.termpro.com
> the fanboys and gnubs love ROE
> *



Well yea. :biggrin: But definately a good source to get you started.

termpro.com is the super bowl of car audio. :cheesy: 

I was wondering if you had a design for a single 10 ported box that would do decent for a daily driver.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Doffo_@Oct 31 2007, 02:37 AM~9120459
> *Well yea.  :biggrin:  But definately a good source to get you started.
> 
> termpro.com is the super bowl of car audio.  :cheesy:
> ...


ummm, which 10"? they all dont behave the same in the same enclosures..


----------



## Doffo (Apr 11, 2007)

Lets say an Fi Car audio BTL sub?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Doffo_@Oct 31 2007, 09:06 PM~9126555
> *Lets say an Fi Car audio BTL sub?
> *


cannot be used in daily applications....


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 31 2007, 10:26 PM~9126685
> *cannot be used in daily applications....
> *


Why is that???


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL Mafia_@Nov 1 2007, 12:22 AM~9127377
> *Why is that???
> *


It's not designed for daily, it's an SPL sub...


----------



## Doffo (Apr 11, 2007)

Doesn't Steve Meade have 18' BTLs in his tahoe for daily?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqfCHaOv1S8

video says they are BTLs, but if they are not fully loaded, then I may be wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Doffo_@Nov 1 2007, 02:55 PM~9131190
> *Doesn't Steve Meade have 18' BTLs in his tahoe for daily?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqfCHaOv1S8
> ...


No one said you "couldn't use them for daily", they simply aren't designed to be daily subs, the SQ isn't there along with low end response...

They are made to take a beating and get loud, nothing more...


----------



## Doffo (Apr 11, 2007)

Yea, sorry. Didnt word it out right. I know that you will not get any kind of response n stuff from them, but I was just going for a sub that would pound down the block is all.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Doffo_@Nov 1 2007, 04:40 PM~9132076
> *Yea, sorry. Didnt word it out right. I know that you will not get any kind of response n stuff from them, but I was just going for a sub that would pound down the block is all.
> *


Fi Q or Fi BL


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL Mafia_@Oct 31 2007, 11:22 PM~9127377
> *Why is that???
> *


because they are only built for a spl application due to issues with cone geometry in a 10" sub




> _Originally posted by Doffo+Nov 1 2007, 01:55 PM~9131190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the low end is there they are basically an MT thats been modified and beefed up in certain areas to perform well in daily and spl applications



> _Originally posted by Doffo_@Nov 1 2007, 03:40 PM~9132076
> *Yea, sorry. Didnt word it out right. I know that you will not get any kind of response n stuff from them, but I was just going for a sub that would pound down the block is all.
> *


if you have the space and power the BTL can do that with ease...


----------



## LIL Mafia (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian+Nov 1 2007, 08:04 AM~9128961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I was just wondering because there are two options, daily and spl, for the sub... :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 1 2007, 02:29 PM~9132556
> *because they are only built for a spl application due to issues with cone geometry in a 10" sub
> yes he does and yes they are fully loaded...... the lows are sickness
> the low end is there they are basically an MT thats been modified and beefed up in certain areas to perform well in daily and spl applications
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 damm u know ur shit ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for Pitbullx!!! :biggrin:


----------

